# Precision Bench Brand?



## SSage (Jun 22, 2017)

I came across a clean 12x24 at an estate sale, its branded as a Precision Bench Lathe DSL-1224 BH, made in Taiwan in the late 80's. Its wired up to a 110 volt outlet, comes with all the original accessories. The 4 jaw looks like it was never used, still in the original box coated in grease. Paint looks good, looks like it was kept fairly clean, some rust on the lead screw etc.

Any idea if parts are available for these? It has the gear change levers, 2 on the front. Looks different than the current 12x24's I've seen. It specs a 1 3/8" spindle thru hole.

I've been thinking about a new PM1030V for a while, but the used market lets me get into a bigger lathe.

I appreciate feedback on the brand name, never heard of it myself. I may bid on it. It runs smooth, very clean for the age. But, I've been looking at little 9" South Bends and Logans so it looks much newer. I keep telling myself I should get a 12", just don't want to spend much on one. I want to use it for making small punch dies primarily. 1" A2 round bar is about the largest diameter I use now, but having room to grow is nice too.


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome to HM.  Any pictures?  Sounds like it could be in the same family as the Jet 1024, 1236 lathes made in Taiwan in the 1980's, that were sold under a bunch of different names.


----------



## SSage (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is a pick from the seller including everything that comes with it. I'm thinking seriously about bidding on it, it sells this Sunday. Included items are two the chucks, 5C collet chuck, steady and follow rests and a QCTP with misc tooling and holders. Its part of an estate auction, so it may go for too much anyway or it may not.


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 22, 2017)

That's it.   Looks just like my Jet 1024.  They were also marketed under a number of other Brands including  LAM, Tida, Lantine, Warco to name a few, and I guess even Precision.  You can read more here: http://www.lathes.co.uk/taiwan/

You can find manuals on them here:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/jet.636/
There are a bunch of manuals from some of the brands they were sold under.  Each of the manuals has bits of info that the others might not, so I put them all together to create a "super" manual for myself.

Grizzly used to sell a 12x37 version.  Though they don't sell it anymore they still sell parts for it.  I was able to get some treading gears from them, to complete the set for my lathe.  
https://www.grizzly.com/products/g9249/parts

A number of other HM member have them.
They are good lathes, if you can get it for a decent price, I'd grab it.


----------



## SSage (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks, that helped big time. I read through the stuff and at least I know what I'm looking at now. Hopefully I can get it, its a good fit for my needs.

I better get my trailer cleaned out just in case, I just hauled in a heavy 3ph surface grinder probably around 700 plus pounds and I need to get that sucker in the shop and out of the way. Looks like these probably weigh about the same? I read 660 for the smaller 10".

Thanks again for the links. Saved me a lot of time.


----------



## SSage (Jun 25, 2017)

Do you guys think a 1988 12x24 no-name lathe with 1 hp is worth $2300.00? Thats what the bidding is at tonight and it ain't over yet. Maybe I'm too cheap on it, but I rather buy new at that price. I keep seeing these lathes sale for more than what they cost when new. Doesn't make sense to me, are the old asian lathes better than the current ones?


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 25, 2017)

Seems high to me.  They go for $1500 or less for a nice one around here.


----------



## SSage (Jun 25, 2017)

The bench was included, but I was still surprised at the price. I rather spend more and get a 2hp machine. The South Bend 9A horizontal drive at the same sale went for $2200 mounted to a big desk with a wood top with some accessories, just one 3 jaw chuck though. The 9A was probably worth it for the name value, it was in good lightly used condition.

Its funny around the South East, most stuff is worn out and still goes for strong money. I wish I lived in the North East some days. A local guy wants $3800 for a 10 year old plus Enco 12x36 on a home made stand. A new $3000 Grizzly is looking better everyday I look. Been looking for 3 months now.


----------



## richl (Jun 26, 2017)

Come up to nj and I'll sell you an enco 13x40  circa 2001 for 1000.00 usd. All the tooling, and a few extras.

Rich


----------



## SSage (Jun 26, 2017)

richl said:


> Come up to nj and I'll sell you an enco 13x40  circa 2001 for 1000.00 usd. All the tooling, and a few extras.
> 
> Rich



Yeah, I see lots of lathes I like up that way. I've made that trip before from Alabama,  I rather avoid that long of a multi-day haul. Hopefully a used machine will turn up in the SE thats good enough. 

I'm putting off buying new, but I'll need to do something in the next couple weeks. At least order something and get the plan worked out. So, I may just go with a pm1127 or something that size, something I can put on one of my existing benches. I have air lines and multiple work stations all tooled up already in use, I would have to remodel if I went with a 13x40 on a stand. My little shop is packed full sadly with no room to expand unless I move.


----------



## richl (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm trying to make room for a new lathe myself, part of the reason for the offer 
A bigger lathe does not take up all that much more room than a 11 or 12.
Mine might just stay in my shop for 2nd operations... who knows...
Best of luck on your search

Rich


----------



## SSage (Jun 26, 2017)

Its just easy to fit a 600 pound or so bench lathe in my existing work space. My HD built in benches have storage below and above the bench tops. I've got some old iron machines from the 40's already crowding me, just shy a lathe. I wish I had more room, never enough it seems.

Thanks


----------



## Bamban (Jun 26, 2017)

SSage said:


> Do you guys think a 1988 12x24 no-name lathe with 1 hp is worth $2300.00? Thats what the bidding is at tonight and it ain't over yet. Maybe I'm too cheap on it, but I rather buy new at that price. I keep seeing these lathes sale for more than what they cost when new. Doesn't make sense to me, are the old asian lathes better than the current ones?



Ulma Doctor found my Jet 1024 in his area, and shipped it to TX. With a full blown VFD with proximity (Thanks to Mark), 2HP Marathon motor, and an all steel stand, all together is just barely more than 2300. I will not sell it for 2X of what I have in it, it is that good of a lathe.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2017)

With all the extras , 5c collet if lever is $600.00 list , have to figure all that comes with it. Does it have a taper attachment . Must be a reason it's bids high.


----------



## SSage (Jun 27, 2017)

Nah, not anything that great, the 12x24 came with some goodies, 3 jaw, 4 jaw and a QCTP. It wasn't bare though. I just rather have something more current with parts support at that price. I was guessing it was worth around $1400, maybe $1500. I was surprised it sold at South Bend pricing. If it was a JET or Grizzly I may have bought it, I just never heard of the brand. 

When it hit $2300 for me I was thinking of a 12x36 with a warranty with the same accessories for around $3,000 or less. The current Chinese 12x36 lathes with 2 hp and a gap bed aren't much more $ wise brand new. A 12x24 Grizzly is around $2800 retail. I'm leaning heavy towards a Precision Mathews with a warranty and dealer support. Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## ddickey (Jun 27, 2017)

That Jet lathe looks nice. There is on here on CL for $1100 but looks really bad in the pics. It's a 200 mile drive so not very inclined to go look at it. I'd sell my Acra in a heart beat though for a really nice Jet.


----------

